# Robbed again. No Dolores release.



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

> Due to low reservoir elevation and diminished snow pack no spill (managed releases) are expected downstream of McPhee Dam in 2014. Rafting will only be available on the upper Dolores above McPhee.


Dolores Water Conservancy District

:evil:


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

Yeah, was hoping for a little bit for a ducky trip but not the case.

Miss it...haven't been able to do that run in 6 years between schedule and flows.

Phillip


----------



## buckmanriver (Apr 2, 2008)

Did it run in 2008 and 2009? I think I remember running it both those years? But it could have been two trips in 2008?


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

This situation is just completely ridiculous. I really hope something changes in my lifetime. This is some of the worst mismanagement of a world class waterway in the western US...


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

lmyers said:


> This situation is just completely ridiculous. I really hope something changes in my lifetime. This is some of the worst mismanagement of a world class waterway in the western US...


I would hope at a minimum we could get a change to its flood policy for habitat conservation. I am not sure what the max output is for the dam but most of these rivers need a good scrubbing every now and again with high water to balance the environment. Not sure what that level is for the Dolores, above San Miguel, but its long overdue.

Nonetheless I would love to boat it in some form again.

Phillip


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

I agree with the above sentiments, another hi-jacked river to benefit a relatively few bean farmers, but they must have had, and still have some powerful politicians on their side.

That river was and still is, a Colorado crown jewel that can hold its own to any other southwestern river--I put it in my top 5 rivers anywhere that I've run.


----------



## FastFXR (May 22, 2012)

Are you guys talking from a purely raft perspective? I watched the flow last year and saw some very good days for a trip.


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

FastFXR said:


> Are you guys talking from a purely raft perspective? I watched the flow last year and saw some very good days for a trip.


It never got above 30 cfs last year. I don't care what perspective you have that ain't enough for even a fish.

http://nwis.waterdata.usgs.gov/co/n...13-05-10&end_date=2013-06-10&site_no=09168730


----------



## FastFXR (May 22, 2012)

mania said:


> It never got above 30 cfs last year. I don't care what perspective you have that ain't enough for even a fish.
> 
> USGS Current Conditions for USGS 09168730 DOLORES RIVER NEAR SLICK ROCK, CO



Releases didn't start until July. Look for beginning of August through end of September. 
Not spectacular flows--over 1000 in many cases--and quick to dissipate, but certainly kayakable, if lucky enough. 

Reason I ask is that the Dolores was/is going to be my self-support this year. Was thinking about full length, into Moab...but not sure now.


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

FastFXR said:


> Releases didn't start until July. Look for beginning of August through end of September.
> Not spectacular flows--over 1000 in many cases--and quick to dissipate, but certainly kayakable, if lucky enough.
> 
> Reason I ask is that the Dolores was/is going to be my self-support this year. Was thinking about full length, into Moab...but not sure now.


From dam to Bedrock....There were several small blips in the range you are talking about that a) have nothing to do with releases from what I can tell and b) lasted mostly less than 24 hours. I am guessing they were flood events from the epic rain the region experienced between July and September last year. A couple went to or above 1k but for only for a second its hard to consider worthy for the vast majority of oarsmen or paddlers I know. If you have the ability to get off work at a minutes notice and then paddle at a ridiculous rate to be stranded in the middle of run then I guess maybe it was kayable for a random few but even then you would have to know which drainages were blowing out and be able to access downstream of that location. And I mean the peaks on those flashes were lightening quick and went back within median range below 100 cfs. Definitely out of my skill, time constraints and risk management (seen too many desert flashes to be comfortable with that amount of debris).

I would write off the Dolores above the San Miguel confluence this year unless they release an updated statement. 

Phillip


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

poo.


----------



## fella (Jul 29, 2008)

These were flash flood events. Not Dam releases. 





FastFXR said:


> Releases didn't start until July. Look for beginning of August through end of September.
> Not spectacular flows--over 1000 in many cases--and quick to dissipate, but certainly kayakable, if lucky enough.
> 
> Reason I ask is that the Dolores was/is going to be my self-support this year. Was thinking about full length, into Moab...but not sure now.


----------



## Bigdrops (Feb 28, 2013)

I ran the Dolores a few weeks ago at 175 cfs. We had a great time.


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

Bigdrops said:


> I ran the Dolores a few weeks ago at 175 cfs. We had a great time.


for the last time this thread is about releases below mcfee not above and not about flash flooding events.


----------



## Bigdrops (Feb 28, 2013)

We put in at gateway and took out at the dewey bridge. does that count?


----------



## TapStyx (Aug 28, 2010)

*Open the Rivers*

That chaps my ass. They say that the Bay of California should see the mighty Colorado flow into it's delta in 17 years. Maybe there is hope and they'll turn on all the rivers. Doesn't that sound silly? ...turn "on" the rivers.


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

Bigdrops said:


> We put in at gateway and took out at the dewey bridge. does that count?


nope. you are mostly floating on san miguel water.


----------

